# Roper tractor question



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

would anyone happen to have/or know where i can get an illustrated parts list or owners manual of a roper garden tractor model L8218DR. i cant really make out the serial number, it looks like some numbers are in the tin deep and some just lightly indented and theres 2 number that are half one top of another. i have been looking on the internet for days for stuff on this tractor but cant find any. if you have anything on this tractor please tell me. thanks


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

Are you positive on that model number? I think Roper was bought out by AYP quite a while back. (AYP,Electrolux,Husq)


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

im positive. on the tag it says ROPER and the model number is L8218DR. The only thing i get in goodle when i type the model number in is a thing that tells me the belt part numbers for the deck and the transaxle. I think that its a 1979 if that helps. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You might try a dealer who handles AYP (Electorlux/Frigidaire) if they have the microfiche they might be able to find this model for you. None of the electronic parts lookup I have go back that far.


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

ya ok i will try that. i was just wonderin if anyone knew where i could get them online. thanks for the reply


----------

